

ChartMogul:  Analytics for Stripe, Braintree, Chargify and Recurly - nickfzx
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/11/chartmogul-launches-beta/

======
petervandijck
Looks very nice, good luck! As for feedback, I like the monsters, but you
should really show people more details about what they'll get (show graphs!).
And, "Signup" should say free, if that's the case.

